# Where to go after Belgian Grand Prix



## liam_n_ang (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all,
After a bit of advice/suggestions please!!

This year will be our 2nd go at continental motorhoming. In 2012 we travelled to Annecy & loved it. This year we are off to the F1 in Belgium. We are all sorted & booked for that, but we have 2 weeks to fill afterwards and unsure where to head to. We ideally would like to spend 5+ nights at a site with a few days to get there & home at a leisurely pace. Ideally we'd want a site next to water for having a dip (river/lake ideally but a pool would do to) that is safe for cycling. 
Has anyone any ideas? On the map I've spotted lake Konstance in Germany, but not seen any decent lakeside sites (unless the websites are just rubbish)
Not bothered which direction we head in, but I know there's a wealth of knowledge on here that can hopefully help!
Thank you!!
Ang :?


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

They tell me that Monza in Northern Italy is very nice at that time of year. Particularly around the 5th-7th September......


----------



## liam_n_ang (Aug 4, 2011)

If we had an extra weeks holibobs we would've done! Think we'll go there next year!


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Luxenbourg?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No need to go too far, just pop back into France to Lac du Der Chantecoq, just northeast of St Dizier, plenty of safe cycling/swimming, a campsite and 3 aires, what more could you want.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-218.html

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Head for the Mosel. Anywhere between Koblenz and Bernkastel and find out what motorhoming is supposed to be all about.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with Konstanz. The lake itself is beautiful, as are some of the small towns, but the eastern end is industrial, as is the town of Konstanz itself. The whole area is very busy. The sites with any view of the lake are invariably crowded, expensive and of 'variable' quality.

Roger


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

The Ardennes? We had a great time last year in La Roche and there are a few sites where you can camp along side the river.


----------



## gully (Mar 3, 2009)

We stayed at camping Helmdorf a couple of years ago, bus stop just outside the campsite, swimming possible 10 min walk into town facilities are good.
Gully


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> No need to go too far, just pop back into France to Lac du Der Chantecoq, just northeast of St Dizier, plenty of safe cycling/swimming, a campsite and 3 aires, what more could you want.....


I wouldn't necessarily disagree as it's a lovely spot but after a couple of nights there, you've more or less done it.

I'd head from Spa down and over the Vosges mountains, taking in a few places like Belfort and Colmar and staying around Gerardmer lake. a few days there and then head down towards Lake Geneva over the Jura, and drive around the lake staying at a few spots like Evian, Lausanne or Montreux.

but frankly, you are spoilt for choice from Spa so just head where you fancy


----------



## liam_n_ang (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas, we have settled for Lake Maggiore & have booked lakeside pitches here for a week
http://www.campingorchidea.it/uk/default.asp
And we'll have a leisurely drive back, the route is yet to be decided!


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

What about Holland, very interesting from culture to camping and the north and north west coast are to die for.

Travel from Spa is so easy too, here are a few of our favourite places and areas -

Rotterdam city centre, then out to the Hoek van Holland with free parking along the major waterway into the Rotterdam docks. You will see some of the very largest ships in the world sailing right along side you.

Delft

Amsterdam with sights and culture

Egmond aan Zee and the coast to the north, old Fashion Dutch seaside towns with endless beaches

Crossing the Afsluitdijk across the Ijsselmeer 

Zwolle, great small Dutch town

Leeuwarden is a different Holland with it's sailing barge interests

The north coast and the barrier islands

Last, our favourite place in Holland, Groningen. Has everything a Dutch town on a major canal system should have, plus the best fish we have ever tasted.


----------



## Katnmatt06 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi as you have been before I'd like to ask your advise on where we can get water from to fill the motorhome in spa before we camp x


----------

